# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيف ابدا مشروعي بالخطوات سهل وبسيط

## غافلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لاحظت ان اكثر المواضيع كيف ابدا تجارة


اولا قبل كل شي

تحري الحلال اطيحين فالحرام

والصدق والامانة

وقبل البدء تصدقي او اكفلي يتيم ومانقص مال من صدقة

ودعوة الوالدة تفتح بيبان كثيرة


نبدا


اولا:الفكرة >>يعني شوبتبيعين >>مثال شو اللي يبونه الحريم ومطلوب

ثانيا>>التخطيط 

ماراس المال؟

من اين البضاعة؟

تحديد السعر؟

لمن ساتوجه؟

مكان البيع؟النت الجيران 

تامين التوصيل


في حال توافرت البضاعه تسوين جدول 

خانة لعدد البضاعه كم حبة يعني والخانة الثانية سعرها والخانة الثالثة صح

قطعه واحدة>>5دراهم >>بيعت

بجي بتعرفين الداخل والطالع وبتعرفين كم ربحج

ثالثا>> تبدين بالعمل وتصبرين وماتستعيلين

تبدين الترويج والدعاية 

هالمواضيع ممكن تفيدكم

[ لمـن ترغب ،، رخص تجاريهـ للمنزل ]للعضوة العيون

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649988

شو خاطركن تشترن من المنتدى ومب متوفر ؟!! << تعالي يا زبونه وشوفي يا تاجره ^_^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=426367


رابعا مابي منج غير دعوة حلوة 

واللي تبي تستفسر حياها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## USA Online



----------


## غافلة

كل عام وانتو بخير

>>ماشالله70 مشاهده والاستفسار عالخاص

خلونا نتناقش عالعام

وان شالله بنكمل هني لي رجعة

----------


## قصايدي

يزاج الله خير و ما قصرتي
ذكرتيني بنقطه وايد مهمه و مول ما يت على بالي اللي هي الصدقه
الله يذكرج بالشهاده  :Smile:

----------


## الإبداع طموحي

UP

وربي يوفقج

----------


## غافلة

ماشالله عليكم يابنات كل استفساراتكم عالخاص

خلوها عالعام الكل يستفيد

بالنسبة للي تبي تفتح محل

لازم الرخصة التجارية

وتستاجر محل وتييب عامل اواثنين 

وتسوي نظام محاسبة لاينهبونج العمال

اذا المكان معروف ماتحتايين دعاية

بس اذا لا سوي دعاية

مثل

هالشي ماخذتنه من المحل الفلاني وهكذا

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## غافلة

> كل عام وانتو بخير
> 
> >>ماشالله70 مشاهده والاستفسار عالخاص
> 
> خلونا نتناقش عالعام
> 
> وان شالله بنكمل هني لي رجعة



امين

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

حبيبتي بغيت اسألج اذا بغيت ابيع فساتين على الموقع يبالها رخصة او شي ؟؟؟

----------


## غافلة

> حبيبتي بغيت اسألج اذا بغيت ابيع فساتين على الموقع يبالها رخصة او شي ؟؟؟


لا مايحتاي

----------


## غافلة

بنات هالرابط بيساعدكن في تقدير الرخصه

دشو وايد حلو تابع لحكومة دبي

http://www.dubaided.gov.ae/eServices...cpid=3000##TOP

----------


## sallati

الله يجزيج الخير استفدت كثيرا

----------


## ميسوونة

مشكووووووورة كتير اختي
الصراحة وايد حلو نصايحك
بالتوفيق

ولكن لو مثلا هاسوي محل لكل مستلزمات العروس من فساتين جلابيات دراعات بيجامات اكسسوار معطرات كفرات لانجري

كيف اقدر المبلغ اللي اخصصه لكل نوع من المنتجات 
كمان 
كيف اهتم بالدعاية 
ما هي خطوات الدعاية الناجحة عشان يكون لمحلي اسم واضح وبارز بين باقي المحلات
كيف اجذب الزبون لي بالاول 
هل اعتمد علي الاسعار الرخيصة ولا المنتج العالي الجودة حتي ولو كان غالي
طيب اخلي كل المنتجات عندي من الغالي ولا انوع بين الغالي الفخم والرخيص
واسئلة كتيييييييييييييييير 
نفسي حد يأسسني في التجارة حتي تكون ناجحة
وانتظر تفاعلك اختي

----------


## أمـ فيصل

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## غافلة

> مشكووووووورة كتير اختي
> الصراحة وايد حلو نصايحك
> بالتوفيق
> 
> ولكن لو مثلا هاسوي محل لكل مستلزمات العروس من فساتين جلابيات دراعات بيجامات اكسسوار معطرات كفرات لانجري
> 
> كيف اقدر المبلغ اللي اخصصه لكل نوع من المنتجات 
> كمان 
> كيف اهتم بالدعاية 
> ...


 
قبل المحل والمال صلي ركعتين استشيري ربك يوفقج
وتصدقي واكثري من الاستغفار

وبالنسبة لموضوعج
قبل لاتبدين من المحل كون المحل يكلف من رخصة وعمال والخ
انصحج تبدين من المنزل كبداية جمعي كم منتج مثال
قميص نوم +روب+جلابيات+فساتين+احذية
واعرضيهم عالزبونة بضاعة متكاملة
من البيت افضل لانه اوفر الى ان تجمعي راس مال يساعدج 
بفتح محل حتى لانوثر على ميزانية المنزل 
مثال >>اذا اعتمدتي عراتب الزوج فهذا سيرهقه لكن من المال اللي جمعتيه اوفر واحسن

ثانيا بالنسبة للدعاية

الدعاية تبدا من جريدة الوسيط والمنتديات ولقاءات التلفزيون 
والمعارض المهرجانات هالشي بيحققلج سمعة طيبة

ثالثا للنوعية
النتويع المطلوب وفئات المجتمع مختلفة مابين القادر والمقتدر

----------


## ilqa6wa

بالتوفيق بنات
ومشكورة راعية الموضوع الصراحة اثريتي موضوعج بوايد نقاط حلوة وواضحة وبسيطة

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## مدام نونو

اختي جزاكي الله خيرا..
انا عندي استفسار ..انا حابه اعمل محل خياطه ودورت كذا محل ايجاره كويس ..بس لاني مصريه محتاجه كفيل او ماشابه ..ممكن توضحيلي النقطه دي وهل سهل المشروع ده ولا لا ..وربنا يبارك فيكي.

----------


## nemo19

يزاج الله خير و يعطيج ألف عافيه

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post35354480
تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## غافلة

> اختي جزاكي الله خيرا..
> انا عندي استفسار ..انا حابه اعمل محل خياطه ودورت كذا محل ايجاره كويس ..بس لاني مصريه محتاجه كفيل او ماشابه ..ممكن توضحيلي النقطه دي وهل سهل المشروع ده ولا لا ..وربنا يبارك فيكي.


بالنسبة لمحل الخياطة
في نوعين من المحلات 
محل الخياطة العادي 
ومحل الخياطة الراقي المتخصص للفساتين

اي واحد تبين بالضبط
وبالنسبة للايجارات امارة عجمان وامارة ام القيوين وراس الخيمةالايجار رخيص
وربي يوفقج

----------


## om hana

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلمى على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير 
انا مقيمة فى ابوظبى وكنت ابحث فى مشروع عربات الأطفال التى تؤجر فى المول وبمناسبة افتتاح بعض المولات الجديده والتى لم تتوفر فيها الخدمة بعد كنت ارجو ان يفيدنى احد كيف ابدأ وكيف اتواصل مع هذه المولات واذا كان الأمر يحتاج الى رخص ومن اين يتم استخراج الرخص ومن يعلم كم يحتاج هذا المشروع فى البدايه وكيف ابدأ فيه وكافه التفاصيل مع العلم اننى قد توصلت الى احد الأماكن عن طريق الانترنت والتى تقوم ببيع عربات مستعملة او حتى تأجيرها فارغب فى معرفة أرائكم ومقترحاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خيليية

http://www.7lema.net/

وانا عندي استفساار احب حد يساعدني فيه كيف اسوي جادول احسب فيه كل شي مثل المحلات وكيف اتعمل مع الربح

----------


## راعية فورويل

حبيبتي انا في بالي مشروع ويالسة ادرسه 
بس اللي محتارة فيه مب عارفه من وين ابدا
بالنسبة للمحل بيكون اجار ...اوكي
البضاعه بتتوفر.....اوكي
الرخصة ....اوكي
باقي راس المال افكر ادخل عضوية بصندوق خليفة لتطوير المشاريع
بس..انا مشروعي بيكون في الفجيرة بيساعدوني؟؟
الشي الثاني..العمالة اللي بييبها من وين اقصد اتجه لاي جهه مضمونه تييب عمالة خبرة!!
مشروعي طويل فيه تفرعات واحسني متلخبطة يبالي اركز اكثر..
بعد الجداول اللي لازم اسويها مثل شو؟؟وكيف اسويها هل عندج نسخ اونظام معين؟؟
اتمنى تردين علي باقرب وقت ممكن ..ومشكورة مقدما عزيزتي..

----------


## غافلة

سبحان الله

----------


## شعاع امل

اختي مشكورة على الموضوع بس اختي لو الوحدة حابة تفتح صالون كم بيكلفها تقريبا اذا كانت في العين

----------


## miss funny

تسلمين غناتي علافاده ،، 
فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله ^^



 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## رومنس

الله يعطيك الصحه يا عزيزتي

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

الصدقة

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## أمـ فيصل

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## 3jaid elreem

مشكورة حبيبتي

و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## قطرة*مطر

انا خاطري اييب بضاعه من برع وابيعها مثل اكسسوارات واكسسوارت للشعر او ملابس ..
تنصحيني فهالاشياء كبدايه؟
كيف ابدأ؟بالنت او البي بي ؟
كم يبالي راس مال؟
وفي اشياء موفاهمتها مثل ششركات التوصيل ووو..الله يجزاااااااااااااااها خير اللي بتساعدني..
\ومششكووووووووورة عالموضوع الروعه جزاج الله كل خير
لانج نبهتيني على نقطة مهمة انا من زماااااااان خااااطري اكفل يتيم وقلت لو حصلت وظيفه على طووووول بكفل ..ياااااااارب تتحققلي هالامنية

----------

